# Falling off Cheyenne...lol.



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

I know it isn't a bad fall, it's actually kinda funny, but it's my only one caught on camera.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You dork!!! That was cute. Was that a baby doll you were doing barrels around?


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

lol. No it was a half- eaten salt black. And yes she can run barrels, we were just messing around in the pen bare back.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL... that's funny!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Omg, lol.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

The video wont work for me =(


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

hahaha Thats funny. I love how the person holding the camera was like Ohhhh you okay?!


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

lol. Ya, that was my mom, she was sitting on our other mare.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

LOL! That is funny! Reminds me of some of my falls bareback!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

It wont work for me either


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

Haha! I remeber when I was around 7 I fail off and got mad because the ground wasn't softer lol


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

that was funny.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Should've been wearing a helmet... Nice fall. Right smack dab in horse-crap. Love it.


----------

